# 1/48 EE Lightning, Buccaneer, TSR-2 and Canberra scale plans?



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Does any of you lads, know where I can sniff out some jolly good scale plans, top and profiles, for the EE Lightning, Blackburn Buccaneer, TSR-2 and the EE Canberra?
Trying to figure out the best way to do the RSAF splinter camouflage for these birds. Future 'what if' builds don't you know...

Toodle Pip and all that rot!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Model and Allied Publications (MAP) and Aviation News used to have the plans Jan, but far as I know, they've gone - haven't been able to find any mention of them for ages. The SAMI Lightning book has plans you can enlarge to 1/48th scale, and I have some fairly basic scale drawings of the Canberra and Buc you could enlarge. The true percentage, from 1/72nd scale to 1/48th, is 150.1%, but photocopiers use a different ratio.
That article on the TSR2 I mentioned might have a plan, can't recall, but I haven't found the magazine yet!!
You could make rough plans by drawing around the kit parts, which might be suitable for laying out the cammo patterns?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Much obliged old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

Found one review / build article on the Airfix 1/48th TSR2 so far. Should have another one somewhere. Looks like you're in for a spot of filing, filling and sanding - at least!
Also found some 1/72nd scale TSR2 plans, in a 1976 edition of Airfix magazine, where a guy scratch-built one! Will send what I've got over the weekend.


----------

